# Bee Cake



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

New cake pan in the house. Comes with a recipe. Available from Williams and Sonoma for about $35.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice! makes me smile and my mouth water! Yummmm!


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

thats ADORABLE!


----------



## manbee (Sep 22, 2003)

*cake tin*

where did you get the tin mold?


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------

